

The posts I learned the most from this week - macco
http://blog.thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2011/12/the-10-posts-i-learned-the-most-from-this-week/

======
jgalecki
It seems to me as though the community would be better served by submitting
each of these posts to HN separately. I found some of the mentioned posts to
be very interesting, but the blog didn't talk much about the posts beyond
giving a link. If HNers want to have a conversation about any given post, it
could easily get lost among people talking about all the other posts.

~~~
robfitz
I will also admit that I was/am surprised to see this one submitted, for
basically the same reasons. Not that I mind, exactly :)

I originally had a bunch of extra analysis/commentary with the links, but it
made the post insanely long and wasn't very easy to read.

Will probably try tweaking the format a bit in subsequent weeks. Thanks for
the input.

